# More talk about the Canon Cinema EOS C50



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 16, 2020)

> It’s expected that Canon will officially announce the first RF mount Cinema EOS camera, the Cinema EOS C70. Some of its specifications have leaked, along with an exclusive first look at the unique camera design.
> I have been told that the Canon Cinema EOS C50 may also make an appearance at Canon Vision next week in the form of a development announcement. The Cinema EOS C50 will be the entry-level Cinema EOS camera, it will sport an RF mount and it will have an “extremely small form-factor” I have been told.
> The Cinema EOS C50 will sport the same sensor as the Cinema EOS C200, which is Super35.
> I am told that the original plan was to announce the Cinema EOS C50 and Cinema EOS C70 at the same time, but that plan may have changed over the last couple of months.
> Don’t forget...



Continue reading...


----------



## Twinix (Sep 16, 2020)

Yess!! But do you have specs you can post?


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 16, 2020)

Maybe this is off-topic but what is going to be Canon's designated vlogging camera? Any guesses?


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 16, 2020)

Twinix said:


> Yess!! But do you have specs you can post?


Specs don't matter. Canon is *******.


----------



## marathonman (Sep 16, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> Specs don't matter. Canon is *******.


No longer *******. Powershot Zoom will save them. Just waiting on test results from the EOSHD fridge.


----------



## padam (Sep 16, 2020)

Twinix said:


> Yess!! But do you have specs you can post?











Multiple cameras coming to the new Cinema EOS R lineup. Along with a new XC series camera. [CR2]


I have been told that the new RF mount Cinema EOS cameras will be part of a new lined called Cinema EOS R. It looks like the rumor from a few days ago are sp



www.canonrumors.com


----------



## iamjhil (Sep 16, 2020)

Really hoping the C70 delivers. It's a long shot but really hoping it has IBIS in it.


----------



## padam (Sep 16, 2020)

iamjhil said:


> Really hoping the C70 delivers. It's a long shot but really hoping it has IBIS in it.


No, all cinema cameras (from other camera makers as well) rely on electronic stabilisation or lens stabilization. (Canon processes the Digital IS in-camera, while Sony does it via software in post)


----------



## rontele7 (Sep 16, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> Maybe this is off-topic but what is going to be Canon's designated vlogging camera? Any guesses?



Your cell phone.


----------



## MattMagd (Sep 16, 2020)

Looking forward to these announcements, could be game changing stuff for me at my job.


----------



## Twinix (Sep 16, 2020)

padam said:


> Multiple cameras coming to the new Cinema EOS R lineup. Along with a new XC series camera. [CR2]
> 
> 
> I have been told that the new RF mount Cinema EOS cameras will be part of a new lined called Cinema EOS R. It looks like the rumor from a few days ago are sp
> ...



I know and have seen that, but things change and we can get more detailed specs, plus confirmation.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 16, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> Your cell phone.


C50?


----------



## SteveC (Sep 16, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> Maybe this is off-topic but what is going to be Canon's designated vlogging camera? Any guesses?



The R5. 

(Dodges flying icecubes, mini-refrigerators, electric fans, tripods, chunks of dry ice, grains of rice, etc.)

This is how Canon gives some people the middle finger.


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 16, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> C50?


M50/M6II?


----------



## jvillain (Sep 16, 2020)

C-70 isn't an entry level cinema camera already?


----------



## telemaque (Sep 16, 2020)

I am quite impatient to listen to Canon's message on the 24th of September.
I must confess being quite lost with a C70 name that would be priced above 6000 $ ?

Again this would be a bizarre marketing price positionning given the C line structure...
C70 price should be "below" C100 or in the same level.

Now this announcement of a C50 creates even more surprise.
Using the C200 sensor... OK, well this is quite interesting.

*Question to the community: * All footages I could see on Internet using the C200 are kind of yellowish/greenish compared to the classical color science of Canon. The first time I had seen such footages, I thought the camera was a Panasonic one.

Do videographers have had the same impression using their C200?

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## MaxDiesel (Sep 17, 2020)

telemaque said:


> I am quite impatient to listen to Canon's message on the 24th of September.
> I must confess being quite lost with a C70 name that would be priced above 6000 $ ?
> 
> Again this would be a bizarre marketing price positionning given the C line structure...
> ...



No green cast on my c200 footage tho I mostly use Raw - Clog 3.
I’m hoping the C50 makes a little brother to my C200 and wishing for the C50 to have just as good audio inputs.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 18, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> Maybe this is off-topic but what is going to be Canon's designated vlogging camera? Any guesses?


What's wrong with G7X III for vlogging?


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 18, 2020)

6 Days away folks! Thinking (hoping) maybe we some early leaks of more pics and confirmed specs over the weekend


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 19, 2020)

Buying 2 of these babies day 1. I was going to get the a7siii but i can wait.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 19, 2020)

telemaque said:


> I am quite impatient to listen to Canon's message on the 24th of September.
> I must confess being quite lost with a C70 name that would be priced above 6000 $ ?
> 
> Again this would be a bizarre marketing price positionning given the C line structure...
> ...


if anything the video is magneta. the original c100 was very green. the new is more neutral in the c200


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 20, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> Maybe this is off-topic but what is going to be Canon's designated vlogging camera? Any guesses?


M50 MK II will be the designated vlogging camera.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 20, 2020)

telemaque said:


> I am quite impatient to listen to Canon's message on the 24th of September.
> I must confess being quite lost with a C70 name that would be priced above 6000 $ ?
> 
> Again this would be a bizarre marketing price positionning given the C line structure...
> C70 price should be "below" C100 or in the same level.


The name corresponds to the size.
The C50 and C70 will be smaller than C100


----------



## SaP34US (Sep 24, 2020)

Is the C50 going to be announced this year and how much less will it cost then the C70? Was the C50 just a rumor or is going to be announced late this year with release Q1 2021 or announcement early Q1 with release in Q2?


----------



## cognitivefilms (Oct 22, 2020)

telemaque said:


> I am quite impatient to listen to Canon's message on the 24th of September.
> I must confess being quite lost with a C70 name that would be priced above 6000 $ ?
> 
> Again this would be a bizarre marketing price positionning given the C line structure...
> ...



This is the first time I've heard this but have been renting a C200 for the last year on various shoots. I will admit for events I had been shooting in 8 bit for convenience, for a couple I shot RAW and ended up with slightly greenish/yellowish skin tones (all lit by daylight) I have to work hard to correct.

Also, the c70 looks like the camera I have been waiting for (I own the C100 mk2)


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 22, 2020)

telemaque said:


> Again this would be a bizarre marketing price positionning given the C line structure...
> C70 price should be "below" C100 or in the same level.


Think size not price.
Price would make less sense since C300 Mark V could cost less than C500 Mark I.


----------

